# Leaf? What leaf?



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I posted this awhile back but just had to again because it still makes me laugh so much.

Buddy....Oh Buddy!

OK...so I used to have a plant. One day I looked over at him and he was chewing on a leaf. Luckily I had my camera in close reach because noone would believe it if I told them. So, he bites a piece of the leaf off and then when he heard me, he threw his head on the sofa and pretended he was sleeping. His eyes were obviously being forced shut. I snapped a pic of before and after. You can see the piece of the leaf next to him.

God bless my brilliant boy!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL...Buddy you are a very clever boy. I don't think Momma can see you if you squeeze your eyes shut really really tight. Vic, I don't know what you are going to do with that boy of yours. :


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL! Oh my god that is cute.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL...Buddy you are a very clever boy. I don't think Momma can see you if you squeeze your eyes shut really really tight. Vic, I don't know what you are going to do with that boy of yours. :


 
he he ...oh my, he is a case and a half.

Buds is definately, without a doubt my other half. We are the same soul...totally! :wavey:


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

CrystalG said:


> LOL! Oh my god that is cute.


Yeah....sooooooooo cute! He got a big ol' squeeze of love after that! He is the funniest!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL...to funny and cute..Buddy your a very smart boy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nothing like a golden to make you laugh every day. My boys certainly are the highlights of my day and bring me lots more smiles than the humans I'm forced to interact with. I swear they do it all for me.



mybuddy said:


> he he ...oh my, he is a case and a half.
> 
> Buds is definately, without a doubt my other half. We are the same soul...totally! :wavey:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are the best pictures.....what a very cute bad boy you have


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

i lubz da poopesser peebUddy :smooch:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

that's so funny. Noah will try his hardest "not to look at you" but you see him looking to see if your looking. They so know when they are doing something wrong. So cute.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Nothing like a golden to make you laugh every day. My boys certainly are the highlights of my day and bring me lots more smiles than the humans I'm forced to interact with. I swear they do it all for me.


I hear ya on that one! Sometimes when I am stuck in the human condition, I have the usual reactions/responses etc. As soon as I get home I breathe a sigh of relief when I see my goofy boy doing his front paws up dance....suddenly all the human nonsense flies out the window.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Noey said:


> that's so funny. Noah will try his hardest "not to look at you" but you see him looking to see if your looking. They so know when they are doing something wrong. So cute.


 
HAHA, I know exactly what you mean!!! HAHA, how much cuter can you get? Isnt it funny how a person can describe a dog's action and we know exactly what you are talking about? I can totally picture that in my mind. I will be talking on the phone with mom and will tell her something that Buddy did and she will know exactly what I am saying as she references dogs she has had in the past. I think that is so cool....dogs are magic.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Claudia and Jo Ellen...da propessir peabuddy lobez da yoo too bout dis! weelie, dat da twoofh.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OH BUDDY!!!!! You are so stinkin' silly!!!! But a very smart silly!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!

from da jnj:

da buddy can u teacher us dat twick pwease! dat is da barry guud twick!

damobsters, jnj


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.......that is too cute and funny!!! What a smart boy.........


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

that's freaking hilarious! I love goldens' personalities...how can they not bring a little sunshine into a day? Maybe they got their breed name for more than just their coat colour.


----------

